# overclocking



## scapes (Jan 17, 2009)

how do i overclock my u8668d ver 5.6 motherboard running 2.8ghz p4 processor


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

i have no idea what motherboard that is, to help you i will need more exact specs, CPU, Mobo, Memory, Memory speed, etc, list as much as you can, with the exception of drives of any sort, as they dont matter (including hard drives and DVD/CD/Blu-ray) and also power supply


----------

